# Differences between the confessions and catechisms



## bmdowns (Jan 30, 2012)

Is there a list of these and a quick summary of their differences anywhere? What's the main theological difference between the Heidelberg and Larger? Do the "Dutch Reformed" subscribe to the Heidelberg?

Thanks!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 30, 2012)

Just to answer the last question: yes, we subscribe the Heidelberg Catechism (and the Belgic Confession and the Canons of Dort).


----------

